# make in ebuild verhindern

## dtmaster

Hallo,

ich teste gerade was und ob es sinn macht oder nicht bitte ich davon abzusehen zu fragen warum ich dies machen will etc..

Ich möchte das der befehl (e)make / (e)make install nicht ausgeführt wird.

Ich habe in dem ebuild nur src_configure und pkg_postinst drinn..

Trotzdem macht emerge ein make und schlägt fehl weil keine make datei vorhanden ist..

Wie kann ich in dem ebuild nun verhindern das make ausgeführt wird ?

----------

## firefly

Eine Möglichkeit: indem du src_compile () oder ähnlich implementierst, welches aber nichts macht

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das funktioniert.

----------

## Christian99

ja, das sollte so funktionieren. Funktionen die in einem ebuild nicht definiert sind, werden mit einem standard vorbelegt.

alles was du zum ebuild schreiben brauchst, findest du hier

----------

## Max Steel

Das ebuild Skript hast du dir angesehen (bezogen auf ebuild --help)?

Da kannst du ihm sagen das er die Schritte nur bis zum configure machen soll. (ebuild <ebuild.ebuild> configure)

Der macht dann alles bis configure (kann sein das das erst ab portage 2.2 implementiert ist.)

(und das tmp-Verzeichnis bleibt komplett erhalten)

----------

